

New student network/hub about to launch - legierski
http://forstudent.co.uk/

======
joeconway
I've absolutely no idea what this will offer people but I've signed up through
curiosity.

However:

"Absolutely no spam policy."

"We have generated a personalised link for you. Send it to your friends and if
at least 3 people use it to sign up - you will receive your invitation much
faster!"

I'm not sure I follow your logic entirely

Also, you're missing a favicon. Sorry if this comment seems harsh, it's meant
as constructive critisicm

------
dan_b
This landing page really does not entice me to leave my e-mail details.

~~~
comm_it
I concur.

There isn't even a little description to say WHAT I'm leaving my details for.

~~~
helipad
Well they love their users. You know, those people who are already using the
product. Which is, erm...

------
mike-cardwell
Interesting filename: <http://forstudent.co.uk/skin/img/facebook.png>

~~~
alexmunroe
It's quite possible that the image was also used for their facebook group
image and simply not renamed when pulling together the landing page.

------
sycren
I cannot seem to find any information yet about what this is for other than a
social network for networking between students.. do you think in general that
sometimes it is better to provide nothing over something especially for a new
'social' product?

------
dnlhoust
So, can you tell me what it is forstudent does?

------
Void_
How did this get 10 upvotes.

